# Major hesitation/slight engine noise at low throttle



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

I wonder if it is a flywheel failure, which seems to be a weak spot on the manual Cruzes. I hope the dealer is able to work out your problem and fix it.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

How many miles on your cruze?
 How many miles since fuel filter change?
 Where are you fueling?
 Do you use an additive on a regular basis to clean injectors, etc.?
 When was last time air filter was changed?
 A dirty fuel injector or a restricted fuel filter might cause issue. Or sticking fprv (fuel pressure relief valve - regulates rail pressure).

e.g. to avoid slight noise knock that is typical of older diesels - newer diesels use pilot injection... And bad fuel delivery might prevent it from doing the pilot injection needed - this would be particularly noticeable at idle and lower rpm.

jeff


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

My 2018 diesel hatch has a cold misfire hesitation for the first 2-5 mins of driving until it warms up. I’ve had this issue for 15,000 miles and brought it to the dealer several times without resolution

I’m really curious what you’re told, what you describe sounds really similar to my symptoms. Right at 2,000 rpm my throttle will fluctuate and flutter a little bit sometimes. It’s really strange

I had a horrible failing injector / stuck valve sound for two days and it magically went away after I towed it to the dealer, I took video of it too. 

I hope they can figure it out for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Mine had at different times both a broken flywheel and a bad fuel injector. I never noticed the flywheel symptoms, but what you're describing matches what I had when the fuel injector failed. I thought I had another broken flywheel, but it turned out to be the injector. I think those are the two most likely candidates. Flywheels are a common failure point on the manuals. A bad injector isn't a very rare failure either.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

If it were me, I would...

1. Change fuel filter.
2. Run a tankful or two of either chevron diesel injector cleaner or stanadyne performance formula...

An additive will clean and lubricate injectors and fuel pump/system.. E.g. on duramax diesel I have seen lopey idle/hesitation due to sticking fprv (pressure relief valve). Running additive cleared it up and cleaned up injectors too.






Techron Diesel Fuel System Cleaner | Chevron Lubricants (US)







www.chevronlubricants.com





It is carried by napa and the last time I ordered from them, I got a 10% AAA discount on line.



https://www.napaonline.com/en/p/CVRTECHROND?partTypeName=Fuel+Additive&keywordInput=diesel+additive



or









Stanadyne Brand Fuel Additives


Improve fuel economy and restore engine performance with Stanadyne Brand Fuel Additives.



promo.parker.com





Dealers sometimes carry stanadyne...

jeff


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds anything like this on a restart/rev?

I know it's a gasser, but the flywheel makes all kinds of noise if it goes bad, which is quite common for the Cruze/M32.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

Not to hijack this thread but this is the sound that I had that mysteriously disappeared after being towed to the dealership







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

My car is now starting to make the noise in the previously posted video.

Any clue on what it is?

It happened on start and i shut car off to restart and it was fine after that

I have heard it three times now. Driving the car much less now and home bound.

If you get a diagnosis please do let me know what it is

Jeff


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

oregon_rider said:


> My car is now starting to make the noise in the previously posted video.
> 
> Any clue on what it is?
> 
> ...


I wish I knew what caused this to happen, I shut it off and started it back up multiple times and the sound persisted

Next morning I towed it to the dealership and they tried to tell me I picked up bad fuel. I asked how they were able to determine that and they blamed me saying I went to an off-brand diesel service station. They also didn’t drain my fuel so just goes to show you who we’re dealing with here

Never figured it out, sound went away. I firmly believe I have a bad injector which is also why my car misfires 3/5 times for the first 30-60 seconds of driving.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

Any update with this? My car is hostage at the Chevy dealership in indefinite limbo, awaiting parts from a warehouse that sent everyone home due to covid19

Still no word as to why my issues persist. Did you have any luck?


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

My car is in coronavirus lockdown with me right now. 

I will be replacing the egr valve in the next week or two.amd will let you know what I find 

Jeff


----------



## //oilburner (Mar 9, 2019)

Carminooch said:


> Any update with this? My car is hostage at the Chevy dealership in indefinite limbo, awaiting parts from a warehouse that sent everyone home due to covid19
> 
> Still no word as to why my issues persist. Did you have any luck?


Did you get the car back - flywheel or Nox?

Tommy


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

//oilburner said:


> Did you get the car back - flywheel or Nox?
> 
> Tommy


Got the car back.

Nox sensor came in after 2 months of complaining, no word on the hesitating / bucking. I was called and told to come on to swap loaner cars

Came in, they handed me my key, said the part came in. I asked about the hesitation and bucking and they said come back after covid19 (?)

I told them not once did they ever create the conditions that the issue exists under (starting the car and immediately pulling out on to a street- I asked them to park the car at the exit and stop claiming to drive 35mph in their parking lot full of potholes). After 2 months of pleading with them to do so, three senior customer care advisors with GM asking them, and being told either “sure no problem” or “that’s really not necessary, we can do it right in the lot”, I was FINALLY told they are unwilling to entertain that request because their dealerships insurance states that they aren’t allowed to do that. 

So nox sensor is in, wasted 2 months with a dealership that never bothered to recreate the conditions the issue exists, and got the car back with the heatshield over the exhaust directly next to the turbo with a bolt that was backed out

Waste of time and no further than I’ve been on the bucking / hesitating


----------

